# No Video signal



## yorky46 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am having trouble converting my VHS tapes into DVD.
I have a Dazzle video capture device connected to my Sony Vaio laptop and my vhs player.
All the software and drivers installed correctly but I don't get a picture when I try to capture the video. It states no signal detected.

Thinking it was my Dazzle capture device (its a bit old and possibly not compatible with win7) I bought a climaxDigital VCAP302 but I am experiencing the same problem. 
Ive tried different methods of connection ie scart, s-video, RYW connectors, connecting direct to a tv and I have tried on another, older laptop but still no joy.

Given that the device is new, its the same problem and Ive tried on different computers I am at a loss to know what the problem is and am hoping someone can enlighten me.

thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What type of VHS tapes? If they are commercial tapes, then the error is correct (ie: no signal detected) as they use MacroVision (copy protection).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've never used that type of device but I wouldn't think the copyright would prevent a signal. You should still get a "snowy" screen.
Does it happen with more than one VHS tape?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not necessarily. Some TV's won't even display a picture as they can't sync.

But anyway, we'll know as soon as the OP answers.


----------



## yorky46 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Guys and thanks for your responses.

I hadn't considered the vhs tape may be copyrighted (its an old 1986 Royal Navy recruiting tape) so I tried a home made family video but still no joy.

I have hooked up the vhs player to the tv and played the video without problems but when I connect to the laptop i get a black screen (no snow but there doesn appear to be some interference lines).

The vhs player is a Philips.

In the settings on the video capture menu I have tried a few but am I right in thinking PAL-I is the default for the UK?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried scanning for new channels while the VHS is connected to the capture card? If you're getting a snowy/interference display and a 'no signal detected' message, it could mean that it's not tuned in properly or you've selected the wrong channel to record from.

PAL-I is correct for the UK.


----------



## yorky46 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Koala,
There isn't an option to tune the video capture device. The software supplied allows you to select capture, the device you wish to use to capture, method of capture (s-video, composite etc) and which video mode (PAL-I). The picture isn't really snowy, just black but not completely black as the background.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you selected the correct input? You should have multiple choices.


----------



## yorky46 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, Ive selected them all and tried various methods of connection but no luck sadly


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What OS was the other laptop using? If it's also Win7, I would suspect a software/driver incompatibility with Win7. If it's XP, then I would more likely suspect a hardware issue.

In any case, until you can prove the capture device works, I would suspect faulty hardware.


----------

